# Kenwood KAC-1023



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Found a guy locally (Vancouver, B.C.) selling an old school Kenwood KAC-1023 beast of an amp. I have searched and see that these amps were very well regarded. He indicates that he has had it stored for the last 15 years, but indicated that I would be welcome to come by and test it first. If anyone wants me to broker a deal with him, then PM me. Ad: Kenwood Power Amplifier KAC 1023

Bigger pics he sent me:


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats one big ass amp. Thats why I sold mine. It did sound good but I think the JL 500/1 sounded just as good and was a bit smaller than the 1023. Not to mention the xover controls on the JL are awesome.

I think I got rid of mine for 175.00 and it was a bit worse condition than that one. So if anyone can pick that up for around 175.00 would have a good deal.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

So you are not interested then?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The Dude said:


> So you are not interested then?


I pretty much stop collecting amplifiers and have move one from that part of life. I once had like 18 Linear Power amplifiers and a few processors and regreat not using any of them just having them in my closet. No more collecting for me.


Am pretty sure someone will be interested in a good old school amp.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2012)

I am interested in this amp. I talked to the guy who has it
but he didn't want to ship it.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

I had two of these series amps installed between 1995-99(kac-823,kac-923). These were very nice for the time; Japanese built I believe. The kac-1023 was much more rare than the others in the series. It was rated at 200x2 @ 12volts and made quite a bit more at 14v.

If this was 5 years ago I might have picked this up and installed with my other Kenwoods, but my amps installed now are quite a bit nicer.

I would have paid $200-$300 based on the condition, and that one looks like a nice one.

Good luck with it.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2012)

Thx this one is for my vette. I am running
Alpine amps and jl 18 in my other car


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Yuri has a couple of these and loves them-if anyone wants some opinions on them pm him-I'm sure he'll rave about them


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Emailed the buyer, no word back yet....


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

I actually hate that I can't buy this now. 

I searched for one for years. But alas, I way to deep to change my setup now and extra cash for collecting is a little thin on my part.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Thats one big ass amp. Thats why I sold mine. It did sound good but I think the JL 500/1 sounded just as good and was a bit smaller than the 1023. Not to mention the xover controls on the JL are awesome.


 yes, they are big. and they share a lot of the internals with the KAC-PS400M. but the 1023 is 2 channel while the PS400M is a mono. same size though. 

however, i took a PS400M in partial trade about 6 months ago for a JL 1000/1... the guy says that there is very little difference with the 1000/1. 

i replaced some parts in the PS400M, rebuilt it, and touched up the solder joints, and is now wall decoration in the office. 




diatribe said:


> Japanese built I believe.


 actually, Mexico... but who's counting. still ten times the build and parts quality as a lot of the newer amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

daveds50 said:


> yes, they are big. and they share a lot of the internals with the KAC-PS400M. but the 1023 is 2 channel while the PS400M is a mono. same size though.
> 
> however, i took a PS400M in partial trade about 6 months ago for a JL 1000/1... the guy says that there is very little difference with the 1000/1.
> 
> ...


Which one is made in Mexico? The KAC1023 I had stated "Made In Japan". It uses some fine componenets thats for sure- Sanken transistors, FineGold Nichicon caps.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Which one is made in Mexico? The KAC1023 I had stated "Made In Japan". It uses some fine componenets thats for sure- Sanken transistors, FineGold Nichicon caps.


 both models... some were made in Mexico, some in Japan. i've seen it on both models numerous times. it really does not matter, as all the components were the same, and the build quality was excellent regardless where it was made. 

it's not like now, where i can tell where an amp was made just by looking inside...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

daveds50 said:


> both models... some were made in Mexico, some in Japan. i've seen it on both models numerous times. it really does not matter, as all the components were the same, and the build quality was excellent regardless where it was made.
> 
> it's not like now, where i can tell where an amp was made just by looking inside...


Thanks for the info, I'll keep that in mind regarding those models. Mexico also made some hi-end transistors for motorola back in the day, heck Linear Power used a bunch of them in their amps (Motorola TO-3 made in Mexico). And a lot seem to love them or look for them in other amps (reffering to the package type metal TO-3).


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

One on Ebay: Kenwood KAC 1023 Old School Power Amplifier Nice Hard to Find | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice amp, but i doubt its worth that much. Like Dave stated before, its quality and design is premium its still very bulky for most.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

KENWOOD 1023 AMPLIFIER OLD SCHOOL HEAVY DUTY AMP | eBay


----------



## Docks (Apr 30, 2015)

How Much and Its shipping to Onatrio, Mississauga?


----------



## Docks (Apr 30, 2015)

How much would it cost and can it be shipped to Canada, Ontario Mississauga?
And how would the payment method work?


----------

